# Iphone 4 problems



## ccraig (6 Jul 2011)

Has anyone experienced dropped calls using the iphone 4 on the vodafone network. I have recently bought one and 8 out of 10 calls drop.

Never seen this before with a phone and have been told by vodafone that there is a problem with iphone 4s in the dublin area.


----------



## Armada (6 Jul 2011)

I have dropped calls all the time..

I even bought the Vodafone Sure Signal Booster and it still happens. I do really like the iPhone but the problem is definitely worse when using it towards a Nokia etc..

BTW, I am not in Dublin.


----------



## ccraig (6 Jul 2011)

Power bar is full, use it in the centre of Dublin and travelling. I presume it's a Vodafone network issue, they mentioned an iPhone 4/Dublin issue. Never experienced such an unreliable phone.


----------



## Mommah (6 Jul 2011)

People seem to find it hard to hear me
The calls don't drop and I can hear them fine.
Only have it a week and not too impressed yet.


----------



## Jayjay80 (13 Jul 2011)

I just got one last week on the 3 network. Living in a large town, you'd would think signal would be no problem. Love all the features of the iphone but the signal is never anymore than 3 bars, it regularly flicks to no service and i have to resend texts and drops calls.  Thinkin about goin back and asking to switch back to meteor and try them on the iphone.


----------



## Jo1708 (13 Jul 2011)

I've had the iPhone 4 since last September with 02.  I've never had any issue with dropped calls or poor signals, other than in areas where there is known to be a poor signal.

Not sure if problems are related to particular networks maybe.......


----------



## Woodie (13 Jul 2011)

It's such a well publicised issue I'm surprised that people are still asking.  [broken link removed]  Effectively one of the dangers of adopting early or the marketing hype that moves a device before the right time.  So many tech companies are guilty of this.  I guess you could call the iPhone 4 the Alfa of phones; people love them but expect the unexpected.


----------

